# FBAR bank account number



## LondonResident

This is probably a silly question but for as long as I've been filling out FBAR forms, I've always inputted the standard UK 8 digit bank account number. Along with the bank name and address, it seems like this would uniquely identify my account.

Do you think this would cause any issues? Should I use an IBAN in the future?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Use the standard bank account number. When and if they want/expect the IBAN they'll ask for it explicitly. You're already giving them the name and address of the bank, so if they have a problem, they can deal with the bank directly. (Besides, the US banks use a different "routing number" for direct transfers.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Moulard

You could also argue that they would ask explicitly if they wanted a routing number or its local equivalent ... they would ask for it too..

So there should be no need to include a Bank State Branch, swift, sort or other routing transit number equivalent.


----------

